# Decorated Clay Pipe Bowls



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

As I dig through my collection I am finding more bowls with decorations rather than those plain ones.

 Enjoy!

 This one has FW scratched into it.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

This one is a shard with a shield on it.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

This one has what appears to be vines and a large leaf.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

This one is possibly Irish and says "HOME RULE".


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a really small bowl with a sunburst on this side, clasped hands on the other side and a shield dead center of the bowl facing the smoker.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow these are great. I'm starting to see similar items pop up in my neighborhood digs. (see image below)


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2017)

Great pipes, guys!


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Matt this is a great post. You have found some good ones, I like the one w the sunburst, Im thinking maybe a masonic symbol.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like an old post was resurrected.  Nonetheless, I'll jump in.  Dug this recently...thinking it may be Bacchus?  A bit damaged but still neat I thought!

Is RiverDiver still on here?  I haven't seen him post in a while.  He came up with some neat stuff.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Mar 21, 2017)

Darn, nhpharm, that bowl is incredible.  How old do you think it is?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 24, 2017)

Dug in an 1870's trash pit here in Texas.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 27, 2017)

Few I have . Most I find are plain ,these are ones that are decorated.
Old thread but interesting .


----------



## TROG (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice pipe, Is this clay or Meerscham


----------



## TROG (Apr 1, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like an old post was resurrected.  Nonetheless, I'll jump in.  Dug this recently...thinking it may be Bacchus?  A bit damaged but still neat I thought!
> 
> .



Very nice pipe, Is this clay or Meerscham


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 3, 2017)

It is clay...made in a multipart mold.  You can see the mold lines in it.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 3, 2017)

Not the greatest photo, but I dug this one yesterday.  Pretty badly damaged, but one of the strangest face pipes I have dug...green glazed like a piece of southern pottery.  Dug in a 1870's privy.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 10, 2017)

I found a  cool one this weekend. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/7204187@N03/33072755254/in/dateposted/


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 12, 2017)

Nhpharm you find some great pipes! The green face looks like this one I found,mine is not pipe but has hole In bottom, possibly topper for something.
RelicRaker you found a great one too!


----------



## RelicRaker (May 7, 2017)

Here's my faves from the last few months...


...also found a "fox and grapes" pipe stem (w/ other items). The foot of the pipe would have been carved to resemble a hanging bunch of grapes. Wasn't able to locate the bowl.


----------

